
Ask HN: Non-english Tech Newsletters to recommend? - shazamfr
I&#x27;m pretty sure you can find great non-English tech newsletters (programming, sysadmin,...)  in Spanish, French, German, you name it.<p>Any great resources to share?
======
carlchenet
French-speaking FOSS-oriented Tech Newsletter: Le Courrier du hacker
[https://lecourrierduhacker.com](https://lecourrierduhacker.com)

